# Leaf Removal from Pond



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Looking for an easy on the back way to remove floating leaves from my pond. Pond is just over 3/4 acre and it's about 1/3 covered with leaves.

In years past, I would take a large landing net and scoop them out. It would take about 10-15 hours over a couple weekends to get the job done.

Anybody ever tried a large leaf vacuum?


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Ever try a snowblower on a paddle boat !!! Just trying to help *******, you said you had a two stage snowblower!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I think Id try to get a 24-30 ft sein and try to keep it right on the surface, and gather it all to oe end, then start scooping. 

Or perhaps a center located bottom difuser or aerator might blow it all to the edges for removal. Just a though.. perhaps cutting down a few trees would be the ticket....

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Wrap a bunch of zip ties around a floating rope. Drag the rope across the surface to corral the leaves then scoop them out.

A trash pump with a silt bag attached to the outlet would work like a big vacuum cleaner but probably wouldn't be very easy on the back and slow.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I generally will wait for a windy day and they all get blown to one corner then scoop them out.


----------



## valeriec (Feb 9, 2008)

I know this is a little late, but I thought it was worth mentioning. We carry beneficial bacteria products that are specially formulated to digest leaves and organic matter (they have cellulase enzymes). This will help with all of those leaves that have accumulated over the years and those that you could not remove manually. They are easy to apply and work very well. They come in water soluble packets; just toss a few in every 2 weeks. The bacteria will help to digest nutrients, helping with algae problems as well. It is best to start in the spring and contuinue through fall. Check out the ABC Bacteria on our website (www.atac.cc) or give us a call.

Valerie
Aquatic Biologist, ATAC
1-888-998-POND


----------

